# Private message to a member from Lamptrimmer



## lamptrimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello everyone 
I have information I wish to send to a member in a private message.I have selected the member's name but cannot " contact by private message"
Help will be much appreciated 
Regards to all and take care Lamptrimmer


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

lamptrimmer said:


> Hello everyone
> I have information I wish to send to a member in a private message.I have selected the member's name but cannot " contact by private message"
> Help will be much appreciated
> Regards to all and take care Lamptrimmer


Click on his Avatar alongside one of his posts. From the drop-down menu that appears, select 'Conversations' (that is what SN calls private messages) and then complete the post as normal.


----------



## lamptrimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

Ron Stringer said:


> Click on his Avatar alongside one of his posts. From the drop-down menu that appears, select 'Conversations' (that is what SN calls private messages) and then complete the post as normal.





lamptrimmer said:


> Hello everyone
> I have information I wish to send to a member in a private message.I have selected the member's name but cannot " contact by private message"
> Help will be much appreciated
> Regards to all and take care Lamptrimmer


Thank you Ron


----------



## Jumbuk34 (Mar 27, 2019)

lamptrimmer said:


> Thank you Ron


That was a flash from the past! Havn't heard anyone refer to "lamps" since I was on a tramp steamer in the 50's. Our Lamps was a great help to me and many others then. Good luck


----------

